
Notes from Oreilly Next: Economy Day 1 - hemapani
https://medium.com/@srinathperera/notes-from-oreilly-next-economy-day-1-8e4137b58c97#.ozvao6og3
======
dredmorbius
This is a very thin overview of the conference, but I'd love to see others'
impressions or see a curation of conference reports here. I'm not sure Tim
O'Reilly's pulling this conference off, but he's trying.

